# What the.... I'm as confused as this fish.



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)

hopefully they don't screw it all up.


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a Coho..... if it was a king it would have black gums


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Coho, this late in the year the kings are pretty rotten.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Had a king hen carcass at the pier we found a week ago Saturday that still had good spawn in her.....could still be jack kings around I would think.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

What Mr. Tonello said. I respect the MDNR biologists but I saw a fish tech. and creel clerk absolutely struggle with ID'ing a fish (coho/king) in front of them at the Cheboygan Dam about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I caught a fish at Singing Bridge all silver with just few black spots on it a crew of DNR biologists was sampling the river they looked at the fish and could not determine what it was. A few weeks later I got a letter stating that it was a skamania steelhead that was planted in Indiana.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

They are cohos...would bet the farm


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

M. Tonello said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence, but I'm not a fan of trying to ID fish with just one pic and not seeing the actual fish. You should see some of the debates even we biologists get into over fish pics! Heck I've even had fish in my hands that I wasn't sure if they were coho or Chinook. Those two species can interbreed (although it isn't common), so the hybrid possibility is always there as well.
> 
> In that fish I see characteristics of both and can easily see why some folks say Chinook and others say coho. If I was forced to guess just based on the pic, I'd quietly say coho, realizing that I could easily be wrong. The characteristics that make me want to say coho are the beak and the anal fin. Cool fish either way and congrats to the OP on catching this dude!


Winner winner kinda. The fish in question indeed are Hybrids, which is why so many of you are conflicted and the answers are so varied. They display characteristics of both parent species, question is what in this stream is creating the perfect mix for them to interbreed? 

For reference here is a full blooded Chinook Jack Male


----------

